# Rod and reel combos.



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Where close to Northfield is there a good place to buy a fly rod combo and fly fishing gear?I remember rod makers shop would build a combo,rod, reel,backing ,line very knowledgeable.Is there any place like that around or any place on line?Any info will be a help.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

What’s your budget and what are you looking to target?


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I will be fishing for bluegills.I remember Cabelas used to have a very good selection in catalog not anymore. For rod,reel,backing,and line about $250.00.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If its just bluegill you are after, maybe try an eagle claw matched with a pflueger reel. I just got a Cortland 444 line online for $45. So all in you could be around $140 or so. Would work for bass and other lake fish as well as decent trout setup. 
Rickerd


----------



## Uncle Miltie (Jun 10, 2018)

I grew up in Northfield, and began fly fishing in Eaton's Lake and Fell Lake in the early '70's. I now live in Ft Lauderdale and hope to again fish Eaton's Lake, which I heard homes have been built around. Fell Lake I guess is now a school, and is off-limits for fishing. Anyway, here's my advice: For a new rod, Cabela's CGR rod in a 4 wt is an excellent buy at $70.00, less when they are on sale. If you want to spend more $$ you can, but it is a great starter rod. For a reel, the Orvis Battenkill II is a great reel, at $109, and is good to keep even if you decide upon a more expensive rod in the future. Now, the line: don't buy cheap line. Ever. it doesn't work anywhere near as well as good stuff. For your intended fishing, a 4 wt line makes a lot of sense, so buy a decent quality line and use it. You can buy your stuff on-line, or at a Cabela's or Bass Pro store. I don't think there are any fly fishing shops close to Northfield, but there are a few Orvis stores in your area and a fly shop on Chagrin Falls that are worth looking into. It's worth finding a shop to go to locally if you can. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

https://www.cabelas.com/product/fis...abelas-bighorn-fly-combo/2665710.uts?slotId=0


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

snagless-1 said:


> I will be fishing for bluegills.I remember Cabelas used to have a very good selection in catalog not anymore. For rod,reel,backing,and line about $250.00.


 There's a orvis Clearwater 3wt in the marketplace , reel, line and backing, looks ready to fish ! 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

